# Unrepaired Damage Deductible?



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Short story:
Rider damages inside of vehicle. Estimate from shop to repair ~$1500. Uber's lovely insurance states repair is ~$400. I have not repaired the vehicle and won't at least not in this tax year.

Is anything deductible? Or are only actual expenses deductible against the cost of doing business? I'm using standard mileage deduction.

If the loss is deductible, in what amount?
$1500 from repair shop estimate?
$400 James River scam estimate?
Other?

Or do I deduct this as a loss on the normal 1040 instead of the schedule C?

Thanks for any advice on this one.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Short story:
> Rider damages inside of vehicle. Estimate from shop to repair ~$1500. Uber's lovely insurance states repair is ~$400. I have not repaired the vehicle and won't at least not in this tax year.
> 
> Is anything deductible? Or are only actual expenses deductible against the cost of doing business? I'm using standard mileage deduction.
> ...


I would get another estimate and send both estimates to uber and "Correct" them.

If not go to your local media and blow up Uber's twitter page.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

What did the rider damage?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> Short story:
> Rider damages inside of vehicle. Estimate from shop to repair ~$1500. Uber's lovely insurance states repair is ~$400. I have not repaired the vehicle and won't at least not in this tax year.
> 
> Is anything deductible? Or are only actual expenses deductible against the cost of doing business? I'm using standard mileage deduction.
> ...


You can't deduct anything until you pay for the repair. You would also have to subtract any Uber or insurance reimbursement from your cost. 
Another option would be a casualty loss. If your car is both personal and business you'd actually file two casualty losses as personal and business losses have different rules. You could file the casualty loss without paying for the repairs.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks UberTaxPro. That is exactly what I was thinking but didn't know I would have to file two casualty losses.

I was hoping I would be able to deduct the price it is going to cost me to repair. I guess that would be next year when/if I repair it but I don't plan on driving anymore because of this incident.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I would get another estimate and send both estimates to uber and "Correct" them.
> 
> If not go to your local media and blow up Uber's twitter page.


I've thought about ways to go after Uber/James River over this. As much as I hate both, I value my time more and just am not going to put in the effort for what will probably be a fruitless result.



Tryzub Gorinich said:


> What did the rider damage?


Rear seat.


----------

